
Google ReCaptcha targeting non-Google browsers - hashhar
https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/9vmsyp/google_recaptchas_targeting_firefox_and_other
======
hazz99
Anecdotally, Google is almost unusable on Firefox and Tor. Long captchas on
almost every web search.

Makes sense I guess, but it's not fantastic.

